# Ohlsson Beethoven Vol 3



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

I have become a HUGE fan of Garrick Ohlsson's Beethoven cycle. I have been unable to find Volume 3 on Amazon or eBay. Does anyone know where I could find this CD and why it might be so difficult to find?

I have heard that it won a Grammy. Maybe that's part of the reason.

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## OlivierM (Jul 31, 2014)

This one ?
http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Bridge/BRIDGE9207


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I have Volume 1. Very recommendable


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I can see folks liking this cycle. I find the set a bit variable. For example the final movement of sonata #32 is played much too slowly.

I have 4 of the CDs. Not the complete set.

The CD company is stingy with the total timings of each CD, so that you will have to buy one or two more CDs than is necessary. Another sonata could have fit on each of the CDs.


----------



## BillT (Nov 3, 2013)

OlivierM said:


> This one ?
> http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/Bridge/BRIDGE9207


yes. I got it from ArchivMusic

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Good news... Ohlsson came to play with the Utah Symphony I think last year.


----------

